# echo pb-603 blower issue



## kkelly311 (Nov 14, 2013)

I am working on an Echo PB-603 backback blower and am lost at what could be the issue. First, it would not start at all and after a lot of troubleshooting, I figured out one of the cylinder bolts was a little loose. I decided to check piston and replaced it and the cylinder gasket. It would then start and idle very well, but would die when throttle pulled. Since the blower has a little age on it, decided to replace carb diaphragm and gaskets. Now, the blower will not even start unless you put a little fuel in the cylinder. One other thing I noticed was the primer bulb was dry so now it looks like fuel it not being sent into the carb. I took the primer bulb apart and noticed some varnish under the base of the bulb plate where the fuel line connects. I also took a needle and cleaned the orifice of the base. When primed, you can hear air blowing through the purge line. Any ideas why after cleaning carb that fuel is still not getting into it? It was idling great the other day and now, nothing. Could it be a clogged fuel line or filter?


----------



## TreeTangler (Dec 6, 2013)

Don't bother checking the fuel lines, just replace them. Check the fuel filter and replace it if any doubt. Make sure the diaphragms and gaskets are assembled in the correct order. Replace that primer bulb, period.


----------



## LegDeLimber (Dec 8, 2013)

I'm with TreeTangler on replacing the bulb.
That 603 is an old enough item to need
all of the flexible components in the fuel system replaced.

Nothing wrong with checking the fuel lines for leaks 
in order to verify your diagnosis but they while may look ok now
I wouldn't trust them to last once you put the blower to work.

You mentioned some varnishing of the carb,
You may want to go back over the rest of it too.
nit-picky ness can often have its rewards! 
Double check the new parts for correct hole numbers and patterns.
if the kit had more than one option of diaphragms, etc
verify the holes and flaps line up like the originals.

any chance the crank seals are getting weak?
the age thing again plus any ethanol exposure.

I've taken to swapping a new carb onto older equipment 
that's had E-gas run in it,
......when budget & availability permit.


----------

